# used suit for sale



## Mark Keating (Sep 3, 2006)

Gallais semi-trial jacket and training pants. Approximately 2 years old, and in great condition. Great suit for training, and the inexperienced decoy. Good protection and very flexible.
email for details and pictures.
Asking price is 800US or best offer.
Take care and safe training
Mark

[email protected]


----------

